# Change User Name



## DawgFan79 (Nov 19, 2019)

Can someone please change my username to PianoMan1979? I sent a few emails requesting this but got no response. This is important to preserve my anonymity. Thanks!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

This has been completed for you.

- Cricket


----------



## DawgFan79 (Nov 19, 2019)

Yungster said:


> This has been completed for you.
> 
> - Cricket


Thank you!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

PianoMan1979,

When a user name is changed, it does not automatically update the user name that is on all the quotes of your posts. So on your thread, all those posts in which other users quoted you, they still had your old user name. I just manually edited all the quotes to update the name on them to your new name. Since you don't have hundreds/thousands of these posts it was doable.. 

If you see any post(s) that have your old user name, let me know and will edit the post(s) to your user name.


----------



## DawgFan79 (Nov 19, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> PianoMan1979,
> 
> When a user name is changed, it does not automatically update the user name that is on all the quotes of your posts. So on your thread, all those posts in which other users quoted you, they still had your old user name. I just manually edited all the quotes to update the name on them to your new name. Since you don't have hundreds/thousands of these posts it was doable..
> 
> If you see any post(s) that have your old user name, let me know and will edit the post(s) to your user name.


Much appreciated. Thank you!


----------

